# Invalid CD key for farming simulator



## ellohay (Sep 30, 2009)

i have my brand new copy of farming simulator and my CD key aint working what should i do:upset:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Make sure you are putting in correct key. For example, a 8, may look like
a B. Or a 0 zero may look like a O. Might be case sensitive. If that 
doesnt work contact vendor.


----------



## ellohay (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah not working


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

contact the maker or where you purchased it


----------



## ellohay (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Farming simulator 2009*

one more problem, i dont know the store name where i purchased the game as my game case has been stolen or lost,

i left my bag for 2 seconds on a bench whilst i got a drink and it was taken


----------



## ellohay (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont know where i was given it actually, and its quite old, i also cant get in contact with the erson who gave it to me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks like you have had it then 

we cannot help with keys


----------

